# Anyone tried Short Stuff seeds?



## hetfield_08 (Aug 22, 2009)

Title pretty much says it all. I looking around and found these and i don't think i've ever found a journal on here with them.


----------



## Locked (Aug 22, 2009)

hetfield_08 said:
			
		

> Title pretty much says it all. I looking around and found these and i don't think i've ever found a journal on here with them.



Yes click on the link in my signature...3rd grow...I hve grown it and cured and smoked it...I hve one more that is coming down any day now...

I was originally unimpressed with this strain...I now say it serves a purpose if you are really space limited...it stays short with very little side branching...the smoke is ok...nothing mind blowing and the yield is small...


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes click on the link in my signature...3rd grow...I hve grown it and cured and smoked it...I hve one more that is coming down any day now...
> 
> I was originally unimpressed with this strain...I now say it serves a purpose if you are really space limited...it stays short with very little side branching...the smoke is ok...nothing mind blowing and the yield is small...



Sweet grow man!:cool2:  I haven't read through all of your journal yet, i skipped to the last few pages just to check out the final result and they look awesome. :hubba: Anyway man thanks for stopping by and answering my question.
Take it easy


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 22, 2009)

Did you just mean the Short Stuff plant? Or all the Short Stuff brand?

Cause I think by Hamsters grow of 3 different ones. The Short Stuff doesnt hold a candle to the SnowRyder or RRF.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 22, 2009)

> Did you just mean the Short Stuff plant? Or all the Short Stuff brand?
> 
> Cause I think by Hamsters grow of 3 different ones. The Short Stuff doesnt hold a candle to the SnowRyder or RRF.



Hey spearchucker.I was more curious if they were a legit company or not as i've never (until hamsters grow) seen any around on the forum. I really haven't decided what im going to get yet, there's too many strains anymore lol and i don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 22, 2009)

I went with them basically because of Hamsters journal hetfield. Chose the RRFs.
It was a tough choice between the RRFs and the Blue Diesels for me.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are the same ones i'm looking at right now, and it IS hard to choose between them lol. I've been wanting something with a berry taste for a while now, that's the only thing that drew me to the blue diesels.

Are you growing them right now?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 22, 2009)

About to start my RRF tomorrow. Putting the finishing touches on my box right this minute.  
Go for the blue diesels. They are (Auto Blueberry x Auto Hindu Kush) x Diesel. The RRFs are Auto White Russian x Diesel. 

Cant go wrong with those genetics. Plus I want to see a Blue Diesel Journal lol.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just to double check, are you talking about the himalaya blue diesel?

Yeah i need to do a journal one of these days, i still need some schooling on some things still but it sounds like a plan. I'm wanting to order some beans within the next 2-3 weeks hopefully. If you start a GJ i'll definately be watching.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, the Himalaya blue is the one I was talking about.

If you order them. I went through Dope-Seeds. Got order in 5 work days, not counting Sunday.

Was thinking about ordering that Short Stuff Random Mix pack thing next. Pretty nicely priced for a bundle of beans.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok cool, i'm either going to get the RRF or the HBD. That's gonna be a tough choice haha.

I was looking at the mix too, it seems like an awesome deal for the price and variety. Plus you could breed your own and probably get something pretty nice out of it. If i had more money to spend right now i would get them. 

When you signed up on Dope Seeds, did you use a real name or a fake one?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 23, 2009)

I didnt sign up for anything. I just ordered using card and had it sent to that address.


----------



## hetfield_08 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok, Attitude is like that and i haven't gotten that far with Dope Seeds yet, just curious.

Thanks!


----------

